# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Επίσκευή ηχείων υπολογιστή Genius 1250 2.1

## PetranGR

Καλησπέρα τα παιδιά,

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε έπειτα από 2 χρόνια και 5 ημέρες λειτουργίας (ναι πριν 5 μέρες τελείωσε η εγγύηση) .

Τα ηχεία ,εκεί που το είχα δυνατά "χαμήλωνε" η δύναμη,σαν να χάνει ρεύμα που λέμε. Τσέκαρα ότι όλα ήταν στο 100% ,δοκίμασα άλλα ηχεία κτλ. όλα κομπλέ.

Γυρνάω το "ποτενσιόμετρο" στο φούλ δηλαδή να παράγει το 100% της φωνής αλλά αυτό παράγει το 20% με τα βίας,και το λαμπάκι μπροστά δεν το βλέπω τόσο ζωντανό.

Υποψιάστηκα κανένα καλώδιο κτλ. όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά,οπότε έπρεπε να μπώ στα ενδότερα.

Κοίταξα μέσα,και ερεύνησα όσο γνώριζα,αν έβρισκα κανέναν σκασμένο πυκνωτή ,ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.
Μόνο οι "βάσεις" που συνδέουν τα καλώδια του ποτενσιόμετρου με την κεντρική πλακέτα και τους πυκνωτές,τα είδα κάπως "χαλαρωμένα".

Δοκίμασα, να τα διορθώσω αλλά  δεν. 
Οπότε έκανα "τοπικό χτύπο" στα καλώδια,με αποτέλεσμα το "ντούκ" όντως να ήταν δυνατό άρα τα ηχεία δεν έχουν χάσει την δύναμη τους,
Kαθάρισα και με σπρέυ επαφών και τίποτα πάλι.
Κάτι παίζει με τα εσωτερικά καλώδια από την βάση.

Επειδή δεν θέλω να βάλω άλλο τα χεράκια μου και αυτά τα είχα πάρει 60€ και έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος με τον ήχο.

*Γνωρίζεται κάποιον που να μπορεί να διορθώσει ήχεια υπολογιστή Θεσσαλονίκη;*

Ευχαριστώ

----------

